# Crash course on trapping



## Chrisverlay (Dec 19, 2013)

Brand new to the site and im interested on trapping what should a noobies gear if I even need any much appreciated

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

you can spend way more cash than you need to "in a hurry" if just starting. go back through the trapping posts there many mentions of traps sets, and pics. you tube will be your friend there are many videos on everything.

i have Sleepy Creek single and double long springs #1 1/2's for Mink/Rats, #2's for drowning raccoons or Fox on land, #4's for the Beav

assorted coni bears #155's, #110's, #50's, #455's, #700's Mink,Rats, raccoons,Beaver....fisher

MB 450FH for Fox and raccoon.....maybe a Coyote.

Sterling grizz dog proofs for raccoons

good luck


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

What are you wanting to trap?


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

Hate to jump in im isong duke coil springs #1.17 and duke #1 single springs for raccoons is that not enough trap?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm going to post a link to what I think is as good of a trapper's education manual I've seen. It's out of the State of Michigan's wildlife department and has input from many organizations. Guys, this is a PDF file and can be saved to your hard drive. Read and review this manual and take these practices to the field. You will find that after a few catches you will start to develop your own set variations. This manual will seem a bit more than you want to know, but everything in this manual will make you a better trapper

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/MI_Trapper_Education_Manual_82307_206561_7.pdf

School is never over, especially trapping school. Research and read all you can on the animals you intend to trap. The more you know about their habits, the more fur you will put on the stretchers. You guys starting out today have a HUGH advantage over us old guys........the Internet!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

By the way Chrisverlay, welcome to the PT forum!


----------



## Chrisverlay (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks this website is super helpful and so are you guys.





















(potential tracks?)

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks for the link 220


----------

